# New Fuji / taller guys



## the_doctor

Should I buy a new fuji? I'm thinking that the geometry is too small. I saw a fellow, who is shorter than me. He is on a new Felt. He a taller headtube. His bike has a higher bottom bracket. He is actually sitting higher than me on my Fuji Roubaix.

Fuji seems to max out at 58cm in the new SL frame line.

I'm 6'2. MY current bike has a 59 cm top tube plus a stock stem of 120? 

What are the big guys buying?

thanks
bill


----------



## DrBoris

If you goto the Fuji site and compare the geometry you will see the 58cm SL has a ETT length of 600 vs the roubaix 61cm frame ETT at 590.


----------



## trail2street

I have the Fuji Roubaix ACR 3.0 in a 61cm, by buddy just bought the Fuji Roubaix 2.0 in a 61cm frame... One of the things we both noticed was the geometry on the 61cm Fuji's were pretty nice compared to some other brands which seem to have just lifted everything taller. 

my $0.02


----------



## hayhyde

I was wondering the same thing but after a little research it seems that a Fuji SST in 60cm measures out to just smaller than a Cdale 63cm


----------



## Maniton

I bought a 2012 Fuji Altamira 3.0 2 months ago 58 cm. I am 6'2" and have a 32.5" inseam and it fits me great. Just FYI. The Fuji website shows standover height at 82.14, which translates to 32.34".


----------



## JS1965

I am 6ft 2 and was measured at the taint....33" INSEAM
I ride a roubaix 1.0 and I went with a 61CM

It fits me perfectly


----------



## ammodawg

Well I spent about a year myself researching this same subject. I'm 6'4" and I tried Specialized, Trek, Giant, Cannondale, etc.. etc.. I can say that measurements are not universal from one bike company to another. While I can ride a Large frame from Trek just fine I found that I needed an XL frame from Giant. 

The best advice I can give is to go to a LBS and get fitted. I bought a 61cm Roubiax 1.0 from Perforamance and the sales guy was great. We took about an hour and made all the neccessary adjustments. Went back a month later and readjusted as needed. I can't stress enough the importance of getting a good fitting done. 

On a side note after looking around I felt that Fuji offered the best bang for the buck and I have been 110% happy with my purchase.


----------



## Alias530

I got the Gran Fondo 2.0 in a size 61 and I'm 6'6".

My low back started to feel strained at the end of my first 20 mile ride so I'm going back in next week for a fitment to see if maybe my stem is too long and I'm reaching too far. I can't imagine I need a smaller frame than that since there are people 4-6" shorter than me in the sizes one down from this.

Besides that the bike is amazing.


----------



## Granfondo13

6"2 here with a large size (58cm) GranFondo, the guys at my local Performance bike shop did the fit and everything is spot on. The bike came with a 58.5" effective top tube and a 120mm stem which provided me with a perfect fit. The 175mm cranks were spot on as well.
Great bang for the buck, looks and handles great.


----------



## Oldlegs

I'm 6'2" with a 33" inseam, I just purchased a Fuji SST XL frame (60cm). Had to get a 10cm stem instead of the stock 12cm stem, otherwise the frame fit perfectly after a fit kit by my LBS (Performance Bike).


----------



## RoadLight

_Greetings,_

It's been a few years since this thread was started but it seems like a topic that is still relevant. I recently bought a "modern" Fuji bike and had to deal with this very same question.

Before then, I had been riding a 58 cm Fuji Espree from 1985 and I was concerned whether or not a newer frame would fit me. My "modern" bike is a 2008 Team Fuji carbon frame. It is also 58 cm in size and its dimensions are amazingly close to my older bike. It was a near perfect fit. This taught me that I was fairly safe staying with the same frame size with another Fuji bike. However, this may not be the case if you are coming from a different bike manufacturer as they each seem to have their own unique peculiarities regarding frame size measurements.

When evaluating size, it is important to consider more than just your overall height. I'm 6'2" but my inseam (measured from the floor while standing barefoot in my cycling shorts) is 33.75 inches. This is a modest inseam for a 6'2" person because my torso is a little longer than average.

When friends ask how to measure themselves for bike fit, I send them to the Fit Calculator at _Competitive Cyclist's_ website. It won't replace a professional fitting, but it is a good place to start---especially how to make the measurements. For example, the inseam is measured differently for cycling compared for buying a pair of trousers.

Regarding the OP, if your current 59 cm frame fits you really well, then I suggest measuring it and comparing it to the 58 cm Fuji frame. Fuji provides frame measurements for each size frame on their website at Fuji Bikes - Home. Use the "Bike Archives" link to obtain the dimensions of an older frame.

Don't worry about the stem length or handlebar height---they can be changed easily by changing/adding parts.

_Kind regards, RoadLight_


----------

